# Adobe Encore| Fehlermeldung: Wrong file Version!



## escaped (6. Juni 2004)

hiho,

also ich hab mir mal die Trial von Adobe Encore 1.0.1 heruntergeladen und versucht eine DVD zu erstellen!
Mein Haupvideo is im mpeg2 Format (*.mpg). Jedesmal, wenn ich auf diese Datei zugreife (also z.B. Chapters erstelle oder Button auf den film verlinke) kommt eine Fehlermeldung (diese erscheint immer und immer wieder beim klicken auf OK. irgendwann hört es dann aber auf und man kann weiterarbeiten). Außerdem schafft es das Programm nicht ein motion menü zu rendern...:
____________________
| vsfilter ....................x|
|___________________|
| Wrong file Version......|
|.................................|
|.................OK...........|
|___________________|

also mein Video hat das Format 720*576 und 25 fps.
könnte es evtl. daran liegen, dass das das DV-Format ist und nicht das Vollbild Pal-Format (also 768*576) ?
oder liegt der Fehler woanders?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus!

mfg escaped


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (6. Juni 2004)

Ich habe vor kurzem eine DVD mit DV Material fertig gestellt. Es gab überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Format. Hast du denn dein Projekt als PAL gestartet oder als NTSC? Sonst würde ich mal das file im projekt löschen und neu einfügen.


----------



## escaped (6. Juni 2004)

ja es ist 100% ein Pal Projekt und ich habe auch schon probiert nochmal von vorne anzufangen und sobalt ich auf das Video klick kommt dieser Fehler..... 
leider weiß ich nicht mehr mit welchen Prog ich diese mpeg datei erstellt hatte :/


----------



## MSchulz04 (20. Juni 2005)

escaped hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja es ist 100% ein Pal Projekt und ich habe auch schon probiert nochmal von vorne anzufangen und sobalt ich auf das Video klick kommt dieser Fehler.....
> leider weiß ich nicht mehr mit welchen Prog ich diese mpeg datei erstellt hatte :/


 Das Probelm kenne ich. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist dann die Halbbildreihenfolge des PAL-Bildes falsch. Das resultiert aus dem Digitaliserungsprogramm und kann beim digigitalisieren eingestellt werden. Das  Soll der PAL-Norm ist = unteres Halbbild zuerst (NTSC genau umgekehrt und die Programme stammen ja aus der NTSC-Welt (sic!) . 

Die Lösung. Schiebe deinen Film einmal durch Adobe After FX: Rendereinstellungen hier: "Lower field first". Stelle die Ausgabe auf MPEG DVD. Jetzt erhälst du einen MPEG-Stream und einen separaten Audiostream in voller PAL-Auflösung. Beides kannst du in Encor als Asset importieren. Das Bildmaterial aber bitte nicht noch mal trankodieren, ist ja schon MPEG.
Jetzt kannst du die DVD problemlos herstellen,inkl. Videobuttons erstellen oder den Film auch im Menuehintergrund verwenden. Good Luck - Micha aus Bonn


----------

